# Building and distributing packages from ports



## minimike (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi there

Today I thought about to install tinderbox from ports inside a jail. But I've read "no longer functional in the current infrastructure" about this port.

So for building, packaging and distributing software for jails and servers is tinderbox still a solution? Or is tinderbox deprecated now? Is an alternative available?
I'm using FreeBSD 9 CURRENT now because yesterday the codefreeze has begun.
FreeBSD almost does not ship packages that I could use directly like Apache, PostgreSQL, JAVA. All these needs features like MIT Kerberos or AJP for Apache an no X

cheers
Darko


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2011)

Just create a /usr/ports/packages/ directory and use *make package* or *make package-recursive*. I personally use ports-mgmt/portmaster with the *-g* switch. The package directory can be exported read-only with NFS. Or you could share it on a webserver.


----------



## minimike (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm that sounds good. But on the buildsystem how do you handle outdated ports with hundreds of files?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2011)

I build all my packages in a clean jail. This prevents any dependency issues. Every once in a while I'll update the ports tree, clean out the jail and start building packages.

I am experimenting with tinderbox now too. It's a bit of a PITA to set up, seems to work but I'm not sure about any of the port options I've set. Looks like I need to do some more experimenting.

http://tinderbox.marcuscom.com/README/README.html


----------

